# ABA G60 cheapo project.



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

The forum doesn’t have enough [email protected] on it so I’m adding more. lol
Received a blown 1.8 G60 had allot of spare parts laying around so I want to try out the ABA block as a cheap replacement.
Parts I used.
1990 Corrado 700.00
OBD1 ABA. 0.00
ABA Head bolts 20.00
2 ABA head gaskets. 40.00
ABA timing belt. 15.00
ABA dizzy converted to 4 window. 0.00
G60 head. 0.00
TT oil breather block off plate. 65.00
G60 rear charger bracket milled. 50.00
40mm freeze plug 1.65
When doing this swap I cut a lot of corners. Like using head bolts instead of studs with dual gaskets.
But my argument is this is only 12psi so I don’t see it being an issue.
From my understanding ABA block G60 head is 10.1:1 compression so using the stacked gaskets I’m hoping it will get the engine to a closer 9.5:1 and this is just an estimate I’m sure someone out there knows the actual numbers.
The next thing was using the ABA head bolts instead of G60 bolts only because I had a set already.
(The torque specs for the G60 head go 29.8lb then 40lb and then 180deg turn or 2x90deg turns.)
(The torque specs on the ABA head go 30lb then 60lb and 2x90deg turns.)
I opted to try the ABA torque specs since I was attempting to use 2 gaskets.
The accessories and charger from the G60 do bolt onto the ABA block with very minor mods. The rear charger bracket needs to be clearance to match the TT block off plate and you will need a 40mm freeze plug to block off the breather hole.
The distributor needs to be swapped to the G60 dizzy using a TT gear kit or you can try what I’m doing and just swap the single window dizzy cover on the ABA dizzy to a 4 window. I’m all about saving money here this is just a test.
If doing this swap using an ABA ECU just leave the dizzy alone.

I have not completed this project but I have pics from the last week of work and hope to have the this running in a week or so. If people are interested I can post more info when I know what will really happen.
Things to consider, the compression is still being bumped up 1 point over stock and we are now trying to fuel a 2.0 instead of a 1.8. I am hoping the O2 will compensate for the new fuel requirements and let’s hope 93 octane is enough to stop any pinging from compression increase. Also dropping to one step colder plugs.





































































_Modified by pozer at 9:34 AM 7-12-2009_


----------



## Oranrado (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: ABA G60 cheapo project. (pozer)*

Lookin good pal!








I miss my Corrado


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: ABA G60 cheapo project. (Oranrado)*

Corrado is getting the 16v.
So with an extra shell I needed to fill.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

Im whorin 2 posts on this sorry different crowds in different forums.
well here it goes..
I have to say this thing is a BLAST to drive and being only 2350lb I’m enjoying the torque. Not a monster but the 4K trans makes it very fun.
Here is my dyno and my map if anyone is actually interested.
I had street tuned the map to where I thought it felt best and just kept my AF within range. When I got on the dyno my very first run was my best and every change I made just lost power. Guess I have a very sensitive butt.
Also the new IC setup.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice torque curve!


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (Prof315)*

subscribed in both forums


----------



## Sporty95 (May 29, 2009)

*Re: (Busted Fox WaGeN)*

Are you using a Mega Squirt? How bad is it to install and get a basic tune?


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (Sporty95)*

The MS has been in the car for 3 years, install was as hard as putting in a sterio.. Ignition tuning is fun without a knock sensor but if you plan ahead *get knock input*. Fuel tuning is easy with a wideband. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I would never go back to stock ECU limitations I love to tinker.


_Modified by pozer at 8:09 AM 9-13-2009_


----------



## Belmin (Jul 29, 2010)

will the engine run good without a supercharger?


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

I miss this car. lol


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Where you been dude?


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

Dumping money into this Forester like water. lol I miss cheap VW modding.


----------



## SirSpectre (Mar 20, 2011)

pozer said:


> Dumping money into this Forester like water. lol I miss cheap VW modding.


 HTFU! You'll get my engine soon enough


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Still??? I have that Subaru livery photoshop somewhere we did of the forester somewhere. Lol


€


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

wow, talk about a Frankenstein! Awesome build.


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)




----------

